# Bianchi 100 Professional and a Glock 27



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Glock G27, and I am carrying it in a Bianchi 100 Professional inside the waistband holster. It is comfortable and accessible. I like it. 

The problem is that the G27 has such a short barrel that there is nothing to lever the butt of the gun back against my torso. A Glock G23 would have enough barrel to do that, but the grip is longer.

In any event I would like to get the butt of the gun to ride closer to the torso. 

So if I bought a Bianchi 100 Professional made for the Glock G23 which is longer, would that make the butt lever tighter against my body with the G27 holstered in it?

It sounds like it would but perhaps the leather would soften and it would not.

Any opinions?


----------

